# what is it



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

i got this today for my pouter hen but what is the breed of pouter is this


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Could be a Pigmy Pouter, English Pouter ,Brunner Pouter or a reveswing pouter.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the first thing I thought of was an english pouter pigeon.. but he looks a bit heavy for one of those..so he may be a mix... but he really is beautiful.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks like a mis-marked Reversewing


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

well it is smaller then my pomeranian pouter hen


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

It looks to be a Hana Pouter


----------

